# Blood money: Black, gray markets for diabetes test strips a big business



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

Before he connected with a rogue pharmacy tech in Washington state, before the enticing eBay ads and the deals with a Boca Raton-based medical supply company, Donald Alan Pepin appeared to be nothing more threatening than a business owner who drank too much.
Sentenced to a stint in federal prison, the North Palm Beach man is, according to court documents, newly sober and abjectly sorry for his role in the black market for diabetic test strips.
To diabetics, the tiny pieces of plastic are a lifeline to health. To pharmaceutical companies, middlemen and thieves, the pricey strips are worth their weight in gold.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/business/blood-money/nSWyQ/


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2012)

The thin end of a massive wedge if you ask me?


----------

